# Hunters Needed Talbot County Trophy Club 3100+ Acres



## AKJ

Deer Hunters Needed. Over 3100 Acres in Talbot County, GA for Hunting Deer, Turkey, Rabbitts......  Delta Hunting Club is located approximately eight miles east of Talbotton, GA. Just off U.S. Hwy 80. The club has been in exsistance for over 20 years. The club has food plots and supplemental feeding. Talbot County is a QDM. 
Membership is $850. per year. The club's fiscal year starts June 1st.
__________________
AKJ


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

*Location?*

Where is your club off Hwy 80?

I know Talbot pretty well and may be interested.

Acres per hunter?


----------



## AKJ

Hwy 80 and Poplar Trace is approximately one mile from club's camp site.  With 35 members acreage come out to around 90 acres per membership


----------



## dpippin

need to know contact info to get in club


----------



## leoparddog

what are the camp amenities like?  Water/Elec/bathhouse etc....


----------



## Bucky T

I used to be a member of this club.

It has some big deer guys.  I put two on the wall from this place.

Good mix of habitat.

Tommy


----------



## Gitterdone

Looking for good club with plenty of deer.Have 12 year old boy who loves to hunt.Trying to teach him about QDM.looking for long term club.Tired of moving.Land keeps getting sold.Need info for 06-07 season.


----------



## ghoterman

I would also like to know about the camp amenities, suchas elec.,water, etc.


----------



## Dan7347

I would like to know more too.... pls let me know about the campsite.... room for trailers?? water?? electric??? sewer????  current number of members???  total membership???   I am currently in a club not more than 10 miles from there now and would consider joining you club right now, and being a member of both clubs... Pls let me know... thanks Dan


----------



## adamsisus

Looking for family oriented club if this one is please let me know. I will be interested for 06/07. Thanks David


----------



## DRHUNTER

I was a member of this club at one time. It is a good club- I got one on the wall from this club also. Only reason I left is that I found a club in Washington Co on the Ogeechee River Bottom with power and running water. This place was primative, though I Kind of like that. Also I know someone who shot a 5 pt that was nice by any other standards and just about anyone would have shot this deer. 17 inch spread. He was kicked out of the club.


----------



## Buckeye1

well talbot is qdm county so deer must have 4 on one side 1inch or larger so was that before or after talbot went qdm?


----------



## LAKOTA

DRHUNTER said:
			
		

> IAlso I know someone who shot a 5 pt that was nice by any other standards and just about anyone would have shot this deer. 17 inch spread. He was kicked out of the club.


Sounds like my kind of club. Member breaks the rule and is reprimanded for it. If your gonna have rules, you gotta enforce them. Wish it was closer to me and in my price range. 



			
				buckeye1 said:
			
		

> well talbot is qdm county so deer must have 4 on one side 1inch or larger so was that before or after talbot went qdm?


Either way, it was probably breaking the club rules that got him kicked out.


----------



## clearview

*I'm interested*

I would like you to e-mail me info. on the club and contact information. What are the rules? Is there a place to put a camper? What has been taken on the club this year so far?
My e-mail address is afs35hot@excite.com. 
                                                        Thanks Kevin


----------



## Scott Higginbotham

I would like to know more about the property. how many members / Price for 06/06 hunting year.


----------



## copperhead

Do you still have openings?


----------



## Scott Higginbotham

*talbot county availability?*

I wanted to know if the 3100 acre club in talbot county is still needing members I am looking for 2 memberships, one for my dad and one for me. We like to hunt not drink, smoke and curse. Interested for 06/07 season.


----------



## PHIL M

Do yall have power, and water? How many members? Rules? Thanks


----------



## footer

Please pm me your rule's im very intersted.thanks


----------



## biggdogg

curious as to whether there will be any openings in 07-08? former member from back in 98-99. interested in rejoining.


----------



## COONDOG1717

pm me with rules and camping info please


----------



## JReese2021

My father and I are both looking for a lease beginning with the 2007-2008 hunting season.  If there are still a couple of openings please PM me with rules, camping info, and contact info.  Thanks


----------



## greywolf

if you have at least 4 openings let me know, i hunt with a group that have been together for 20 years and want to find a club for all. pm or call 706-889-2343 during day.
                                                                          thanks


----------



## tail_slider3d

How many people are in the club?


----------



## COONDOG1717

sorry lost number like to know more


----------



## livetohunt

I looked at the website and you guys have taken some very nice deer for Talbot co.(or anywhere for that matter).
It looks like most members really help out with the work and have fun!!
Congrats. on a great club....


----------



## BIGABOW

is this the club across from hugh olivers "old" residence?


----------



## BIGABOW

YEA l think l know this property,if l am not mistaken Adam J- is a member there {he does siding here in henry co}
he has ask me to join but just couldnt swing it at the time.
we used to have the acreage behind hughs old place but let it go years ago they still have the land behind his new place and in town.


----------



## BIGABOW

SouthPaw Draw said:


> You're right , Adam is a current member.


 rockin club folks! lots and lots of BIG deer!


----------

